

Who are the web app developers out there? - creativeone

Is there a directory of freelancers or companies that make web apps? Both design and coding in one house.
Otherwise, please list your website if you are a developer looking for new business.
======
kls
A lot of the freelancers on HN are listed on this site, myself included
<http://hnhackers.com/users> .

~~~
creativeone
Very nice thanks. Will take a look.

------
fruiapps
Yes we do! check out www.fruiapps.com/services/

